# 8 Week old TT back at the stealers :( SERIOUS OVERHEATING



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

It's ranting time I'm afraid.

My girlfriend took the car to work yesterday morning, on the way it started juddering slightly in traffic and seemed to be getting worse as the journey continued. Five minutes later the temperature gauge reading was off the scale. She pulled over and stopped, phoned the Audi Dealers where the car was purchased from and was told they needed to tow her in (via Audi Roadside Assistance) so they could look at the problem. 
An hour later a guy turned up in a van and said, "yep, you are going to need to be towed, I will have to put a call in for a tow truck". They had already said that she needed a tow so why send an inappropriate vehicle to do the job?

After nearly three hours of waiting by the side of the road she was towed back to the dealership. They were fairly apologetic and arranged a loan car for her. After a time the loan car arrived and to her amazement it was a diesel Vectra! After complaining, which got her nowhere, she took the car and continued her drive to work. She was due to have a very important client meeting in the morning (the client was flying over from Spain), this has had to be rearranged and potentially the company could have lost Â£60K of business.

Once I found out what had happened, I phoned the dealers to speak the the person who sold the car to us and was told. "sorry it's his day off, you will need to speak to him tomorrow". There was no offer of anyone else to deal with at the time.

We did not hear anything from them yesterday, and we waiting for a call back today. I am amazed they left my partner on the side of the road for 3 hours on her own, I am even more shocked that they did not offer to come and pick her up as the dealership was only five minutes away from where the breakdown occurred. Furthermore, to issue a Vectra as a loan car is unbelievable as far as I am concerned.

Where do I stand? Has anyone had another experience of overheating? I will be following the complants procedure with Audi UK but I am interested to hear your thoughts first.

Not really getting the Audi experience here am I? Vorsprung Durk Pi***d Off :evil:

DSB TTR


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got a call back from the dealers, they are still looking into why it overheated but have offered a A6 whilst they have the TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not clear how its AUK fault. If the car has failed it will be repaired under the terms of the warranty without argument.

Why did you not call Audi Assist direct to collect the car and have it dropped off at the dealers? That way you could have asked for the correct type of recovery. Did you clearly explain the problem or just say "its broke"? They only have so many repair trucks, so while I'm sure we all believe we should be first and dealt with immediately, thats not always the reality.

As for the vectra - at least it works, so it cant be that crappy! Why does it matter what it is, they don't have to supply you anything :?

Hope you get it repaired speedily and you can move on.
I just don't like this blame culture we seem to be getting these days. Its not needed.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Have been thinking about this. Sorry to hear your tale of woe and i'm a little suprised about the lack of service the dealership gave you given we share the same stealer.

This dealer is part of a bigger group of dealers in the South East. Furthermore this dealership is looking to re-site to another location and will become the flagship in the southeast with permanent R8 on show and available for test drives etc. This is in part off the back of their high customer feedback ratings.

My suggestion to you is to remain calm at the moment and call the dealer to arrange a meeting with the principle. Discuss the matter face to face, calmly, and explain the issue(s). You might find the dealership would be prepared to settle your issue without involving Audi UK. Discounted 1st service perhaps?

I hear your frustration but Audi did recover the car, they are going to fix it, they got your wife back on the road with whatever means they could at the time and they are now offering an Audi brand car in place of the Vectra. I'm not sure the AA or RAC would have handled it differently in terms of recovery either. Appreciate its far from perfect and your somewhat pi$$ed off, but they are the facts.

Try approaching the dealer again like I suggest, you never know. If you dont ask, you dont get. Good luck DSB !


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not clear how its AUK fault. If the car has failed it will be repaired under the terms of the warranty without argument.
> 
> Why did you not call Audi Assist direct to collect the car and have it dropped off at the dealers? That way you could have asked for the correct type of recovery. Did you clearly explain the problem or just say "its broke"? They only have so many repair trucks, so while I'm sure we all believe we should be first and dealt with immediately, thats not always the reality.
> 
> ...


The points are Toshiba:

A) They had already said it needed to be towed and they sent an inappropraite vehicle that could not tow. Would you like your partner to be sitting on the roadside for three hours on her own?

B) Yes, the fault was clearly explained. It's quite easy to say that the temp gauge went off the scale. Their response was we need to tow you.

C) I spent Â£34K on the car and expect to at least get a car of the same marque if problems occur, especially considering the time frame.

D) I have got a response back from AUK and they also seem pretty dismayed that we were issued a Vectra

E) There seems to be a lack of customer service at the dealership - otherwise I would not have had a 20 minute apologetic phone call from the manager this morning would I?

Maybe its me but I just expect more when I am spending this amount of money on anything - probably due to the blame culture we live in.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Have been thinking about this. Sorry to hear your tale of woe and i'm a little suprised about the lack of service the dealership gave you given we share the same stealer.
> 
> This dealer is part of a bigger group of dealers in the South East. Furthermore this dealership is looking to re-site to another location and will become the flagship in the southeast with permanent R8 on show and available for test drives etc. This is in part off the back of their high customer feedback ratings.
> 
> ...


Bob, I followed your advice in your PM this morning and contacted AUK and the dealership again. thats why I now have an A6 waiting to be picked up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DSB TTR said:


> The points are Toshiba:
> 
> A) They had already said it needed to be towed and they sent an inappropraite vehicle that could not tow. Would you like your partner to be sitting on the roadside for three hours on her own?
> No but if it wasn't avoidable, then it is what it is. Maybe the first person was sent to save your partner sitting on her own until the correct one could turn up? Why should gender be an issue on the order work is allocated?
> ...


I have no bones on this either way, you just give the impression you are "owed" something. What happened was not ideal, but its not like the car wont be repaired, or the dealer is refusing to do it.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

No but if it wasn't avoidable, then it is what it is. Maybe the first person was sent to save your partner sitting on her own until the correct one could turn up? Why should gender be an issue on the order work is allocated? 
Well, if you look at certain car recovery companies policies for example, women do get priority in terms of call out.

Thats fair enough, maybe they had nothing else to send? 
Maybe?

Why is cost an issue, the same engine is fitted to 12k golfs, they don't put better parts in the Audi ones. Its an engine, made from 1000s of parts and these thing are rare, but unavoidable
Sorry but I expect more when I spend more. Just my opinion

I dont see why the loan car would make anything better or worse, unless you think the loan car is beneath your standing in the community. The dealer may have given you the only car he had at that point in time. Ideal, no. Better than a bus, yes. 
The dealer did not have the car, they arranged it through National car rental, a higher quality car could have been found. The job my partner does, and the meeting she missed, is rather " high brow" nothing about standing but just an image her company like to portray

Its normal for Audi, as soon as they have your money they don't care. Shocking all of them.
Well, that's not what I would expect. Maybe I have made the wrong choice with Audi.

No its the attitude "you owe me" as this has happened and I'm going to jump up and down shout at everyone and get a free something or other, rather than just being reasonable? 
Absolute tosh Toshiba, I have not even raised my voiced at anyone in the dealership, I wouldn't lower myself to that level. If you can't put your point across without shouting and "jumping up and down until you get something free", then you have no point to make.

I have no bones on this either way, you just give the impression you are "owed" something. What happened was not ideal, but its not like the car wont be repaired, or the dealer is refusing to do it.
Toshiba, I am owed customer service and yesterday I received a very low level of it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its just a car, its not worth getting wound up about.

Audi is not a premium brand, its a volume manufacture.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

How is Audi not seen as a premium brand? Here in the States and Canada (I have found out recently since I have moved up here) this company is seen as a higher, more prestigous brand...not just a run of the mill, volume busting brand? Not claiming to know but is it different in the UK?


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Its just a car, its not worth getting wound up about.


Now that has made me laugh, I honestly mean that. Your previous posts directed to my points seem antagonistic and then you say don't get wound up.

Haha, really man, you should be on stage, but thanks for you input [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Audi is not a premium brand, its a volume manufacture.


Have a look at this link from the Audi website Toshiba LOL

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/about ... sales.html

Or this one if you prefer?

http://www.businesscar.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=1729 
:roll:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly with DSB TTR on this. Seems Audi slipped up somewhat although they're on the rad to rectifying the situation. With regards to the loan car Audi should at least supply a similar marque. I was offered a Yaris (read my lips a YARIS) 3 days after I had just spent the best part of Â£32k on my TT that had gone tits up with no indication as to how long it woyuld be in the workshop.

Tosh, I'm sure if you'd have been in a similar situ you wouldn't be taking this hard arsed approach you seem to consistently adopt when others feel that Audi are falling short. Volume manufacturer they might be but we still pay a hefty premium to belong the the 'Audi' club.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just don't feel that customer service expectation should be higher or lower for a brand or the amount you spend on a product. They are both irrelevant factors in the way you should or shouldn't be dealt with. A8 and A6 are premium cars, TTs and alike are a mass common everyday run of the mill rep type car, like the golf or focus built for the masses.

I think Audi are crap and I've said it on many times.
I wouldn't trust them to wash the wheel correctly. As for calling you back, or being in any way customer focused, thats laughable.

Audi is also skoda, does that mean these drivers should get a less response or customer service from VAG than us well to do upper class bastions of the elite, driving TTs?

Ive been screwed over by Audi many times, I just accept they are crap and life is easier - that way they can only surpass my very low expectations. Funnily enough, they always seem to fail short of even this :?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I have heard all of these horror stories about after purchase service with dealers in the UK! I guess thats one thing american dealers do well...service has always been top notch here...not just Audi but the BMW I am currently driving as well.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> A8 and A6 are premium cars, TTs and alike are a mass common everyday run of the mill rep type car, like the golf or focus built for the masses.


A premium brand is just that, a brand - not a model like A6 or A8. That is what we were discussing was it not?



Toshiba said:


> Ive been screwed over by Audi many times, I just accept they are crap and life is easier - that way they can only surpass my very low expectations. Funnily enough, they always seem to fail short of even this :?


I think you need some life coaching man









There are some good books out there, PM me if you need any recommendations.

DSB


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

I think Audi are crap and I've said it on many times.
I wouldn't trust them to wash the wheel correctly. As for calling you back, or being in any way customer focused, thats laughable.

Ive been screwed over by Audi many times, I just accept they are crap and life is easier - that way they can only surpass my very low expectations. Funnily enough, they always seem to fail short of even this :?[/quote]

Pretty much sums Audi up perfectly :?


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

modernTT said:


> I have heard all of these horror stories about after purchase service with dealers in the UK! I guess thats one thing american dealers do well...service has always been top notch here...not just Audi but the BMW I am currently driving as well.


I am shocked I must admit.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

I think that the dealer owes you an extra level of care as you purchased your car from them. Problem is that the dealers are all individual business trading under the Audi name. They may have common targets when it comes to customer care but as we all know that varies from place to place.

The key is having a good relationship with the dealer you choose. It's a two way street. I bought five cars from the same dealer over a two year period - after I bought the second one (only because their level of care was exemplary with my first purchase) they knew that I was going to spend more money with them if they treated me right. After that nothing was ever too much trouble for them and they went out of their way to help. How? The salesman would stay behind late to let me pick up demo's for test drives. I could keep the cars for up to 2 days to try them out. For warranty work/servicing I would get a courtesy car of my choice (No not M cars though :lol:, whether the car needed it or not it was always washed and vacced. On 2 occasions they even filled my own car up with fuel for me.

I'm not saying that you would get any of this nor should you expect it - however the dealer should have enough common sense to know that if he looks after you he will get repeat business (if not from you than from people you may recommend) which is much more cost-effective than him having to seek out new business.

I haven't had a chance to experience the quality of service at my local Audi centre yet because I haven't needed to do anything under warranty yet and the car is too new for a service.

However - my other car gets serviced by a MINI dealership, who again, have been nothing less than fantastic when it comes to any issues that I need resolving.

As I said the key to all this is having an A1 relationship with the dealer. My relationship with the BMW dealer only ended because the salesman moved on and the guy who replaced him was crap. The DP was too far detached to do anything.

BTW - if the fault occurs within the first 6 months of ownership then it is assumed that the fault was already there when you got the car.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

shamster said:


> As I said the key to all this is having an A1 relationship with the dealer.


I thought I did! The dealership were very flexible when it can to demo cars etc. I know the salesman personally through a friend. They do seem to be pulling their finger out today though so lets see.



shamster said:


> BTW - if the fault occurs within the first 6 months of ownership then it is assumed that the fault was already there when you got the car.


Thanks for pointing this out, I didn't know this was the case! Does it fall under the sales of goods act?


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

DSB TTR said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, I didn't know this was the case! Does it fall under the sales of goods act?


Yes


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problems, my car was only 3 weeks old and had done 700 miles when it broke down on Monday and is now having a new gearbox fitted. However, it seems that I was rather lucky, unlike your partner. I too, was only 5 minutes away from the dealer but they came out straight away and issued me with a courtesy car albeit an A3. Interesting point raised about the sale of goods act, I will be following this thread v carefully. Interesting comments made by everyone, my point is that it doesn't matter whether you brought a Â£5 jumper from Primark or a Â£50 jumper from John Lewis, if the arm of the jumper fell off you would return it no matter what the cost!

Hope everything works out ok for you.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems, my car was only 3 weeks old and had done 700 miles when it broke down on Monday and is now having a new gearbox fitted. However, it seems that I was rather lucky, unlike your partner. I too, was only 5 minutes away from the dealer but they came out straight away and issued me with a courtesy car albeit an A3. Interesting point raised about the sale of goods act, I will be following this thread v carefully. Interesting comments made by everyone, my point is that it doesn't matter whether you brought a Â£5 jumper from Primark or a Â£50 jumper from John Lewis, if the arm of the jumper fell off you would return it no matter what the cost!
> 
> Hope everything works out ok for you.


Thank you very much for your post, at least one of us got some of the Audi experience. I will keep this thread updated.

DSB


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

shamster said:


> DSB TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for pointing this out, I didn't know this was the case! Does it fall under the sales of goods act?
> ...


Thanks shamster, I will have a discussion with them when I pick up the A6 loan car thsi evening.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shamster is having you over.

That not what the sale of goods act says
Heres a copy so you will know what the facts are.
http://www.berr.gov.uk/files/file25486.pdf

Audi offer a 28 day period in which you can 'reject' the car. Not going in to the details, as its past this now.

Regardless of that, you have to accept that products WILL have and do develop faults. The manufactures has to Honor the warranty terms if you have stuck to the conditions of that warranty. You as a consumer have to give the seller or manufacture the opportunity to make good on the warranty for anything that has failed and put it back to salable quality.

At worse its a replacement engine, and from memory i can recall 2 other MKII having engine problems.

This does not include persistent/reoccurring faults which after a 'reasonable' period you can reject the car as not being of salable quality.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Shamster is having you over.
> 
> That not what the sale of goods act says
> Heres a copy so you will know what the facts are.
> ...


Yeah, Thanks Toshiba. I have already found out a bit more info regarding the subject, most of which you have pointed out in your post. But I'm off to the dealership now anyway to pick up the loan car. Will discuss it with them and go from there.

Thanks for your help though

DSB


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

I see DSB TTR point and agree.

Audi is a premium brand and they should act like one and it seems from your call to them that they are correcting it. In my thought, the dealership, not Audi completely, is at fault and should have taken better care of you and your partner.

The TT is not a cheap car and if it holds the mark of Audi than it should be treated with the pride of any car that holds the Audi mark. I'm sure if the tables were turned on anyone they would feel the same way that DSB TTR feels.

Glad to hear that everything is shaping up for you.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

How d'you get on tonight Mark ? Very interested as its my stealer too.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Shamster is having you over.
> 
> That not what the sale of goods act says
> Heres a copy so you will know what the facts are.
> http://www.berr.gov.uk/files/file25486.pdf


 :roll:

Have a read of this under Q1 headed "There is one exception".

http://www.dti.gov.uk/consumers/fact-sh ... 38071.html

For those who don't want to click through to the full article here is Q1:

Q1. I have just bought a new/second-hand car and am unhappy with it, what are my rights?
Under sale of goods legislation (Sale of Goods Act 1979) consumers are entitled to expect that any goods they buy are of satisfactory quality. That is, that the goods meet the standard that a reasonable person would regard as satisfactory taking into account the way they are described, their price, and any other relevant circumstances, such as the fact that they are second-hand or used.

Matters which should be considered in assessing whether goods are of a satisfactory quality are:

â€¢ whether they are fit for the purpose for which goods of that kind are commonly supplied, or fit for any other specified purpose;
â€¢ whether they are of satisfactory appearance and finish and free from any defects;
â€¢ whether they are safe and durable and as described.

If a product that was not of satisfactory quality at the time of the sale is returned to the retailer, the buyer is entitled to a full refund (if it is within a reasonable time of the sale), or, if a â€œreasonable time â€œ has elapsed, to a reasonable amount of compensation. The consumer needs to demonstrate the goods were not of satisfactory quality at the time of sale. This is so if the consumer chooses to request an immediate refund or compensation. It is also the case for any product returned more than six months after the date of sale.

*There is one exception â€" this is where the consumer returns the goods in the first six months from the date of sale and requests a repair or replacement or a partial refund. In that case, the consumer does not have to prove the goods were faulty at the time of sale. It is assumed that they were. If the retailer does not agree, it is for the retailer to prove that the goods were satisfactory at the time of sale.*

Any legal proceedings to enforce a claim must be started within 6 years of the date of sale.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Audi offer a 28 day period in which you can 'reject' the car. Not going in to the details, as its past this now.


Audi can offer whatever they want.


PS - I have successfully rejected a new car on more than one occasion because of faults :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unclear what you are getting at. I dont think anyone is saying it was or wasn't faulty at the point of sale???

At this stage it could be a split pipe, missing clip, dead engine or an act of god - how can anyone know when or how? It doesn't change the fact the dealer has to put right any faults under the terms of the warranty.

If the paint is the wrong colour or not applied correctly thats a different matter - like has happened to one unfortunate member. Audi honoured the warranty and replaced the car.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Shamster for that, it's just a bit of a minefield really as a consumer. looks like I may be looking to get some legal advice to clarify.

The upshot is that we now have an A6, it looks like someone has thrown strawberry milkshake all over the interior and the car is filthy internally but hey ho.

The dealers still don't seem to care much about the situation, the service desk reception staff didn't seem at all interested in getting the paperwork arranged or getting the car out for us. Whislt waiting at the service desk a lady came in to collect her car and was clearly unhappy with the service she had been given also (muttering about about her problem had been going on for two years and still wasn't sorted, doesn't really give me faith at all!). The sales person who has taken on our problem was out on a test drive and no instructions were left with the service desk as to our problem.

To compound matters they are not even going to be able to look at the car until next Tuesday, they have no idea what the problem is.

I just don't know what to say? TBH I am totally bored of the whole situation. Lets see what Audi UK make of it...... :?


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> If the paint is the wrong colour or not applied correctly thats a different matter - like has happened to one unfortunate member. Audi honoured the warranty and replaced the car.


With that in mind Toshiba, they have actually agreed to sort out a few blemishes around the fuel cap and wing mirror that were there when we got it but we did not pick up on it straight away on the day. There was also a chip in the paint on the driverside door sill that we didn't pick up on when we picked it up (this had been touched up by hand before pick up), they have agreed to sort this also. These were minor points and I have never referred to them before but now the over heating issue has arrived it just adds fuel to the fire.

I did make Audi aware a couple of weeks after we got the car but have not really had time to get it in for them to look at. I have photo's of these that I will send to Audi UK.

Lets just see what happens......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

See why i have no respect for Audi, they are shocking.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> See why i have no respect for Audi, they are shocking.


Thanks for that, but to be honest Toshiba, and this is not me being rude but frank, I couldn't care less what other people views are on Audi. I bought into the brand, the sales patter and the car and now I just want to get it sorted out.

With I had spent a bit more cash on a BMW 330ci or 330cd now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmm 335D


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> mmm 335D


Well, if we can get our cash back (and I don't think we will, but I can get free legal advice so its worth a go), we could possibly stretch to the 335d, they do get a bit pricey though by the time you spec them up.

It's a real shame, up until now I was more than happy but the whole experience has really tainted my views. Not being able or willing to even look at the car til Tuesday is a rather poor offer. As I said, lets wait and see what we hear.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Unclear what you are getting at. I dont think anyone is saying it was or wasn't faulty at the point of sale???


I can make it a lot clearer.

The OP asked if he was covered under the sale of goods act specifically about goods being assumed to be faulty on original purchase/delivery if the fault occurs within 6 months of purchase.

I said yes.

You said no, I was 'having him over' and quoted the sale of goods act (but the traders version and not the consumers version for some reason :? )

However, although I highlighted the fact that goods that are faulty within the first 6 months are assumed to have been faulty on delivery by quoting from the DTI, I didn't really need to do it as it is ALSO mentioned in the article to which you provided a link.

The relevance of my response is because the fault has occured well within the 6 month limit the OP is within his rights under that section of the Sale of Goods act.

And Audi offering a 28 day refund really has no bearing on this because the OP (or anyone) has a much longer time period within which they can reject the faulty goods.

Again - it comes down to dealer relations. With a good dealer rejection can be a painless process - with a not-so-good dealer the rejection process can be long and drawn out but still entirely possible.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

The key word is "reasonable person".

A motor vehicle is a complex mechanical device and a reasonable person would accept the possibility of failure of a component. The manufacturer includes an array of instruments that give warning of impending disaster and requires a driver to heed these warnings.

If the car over heated, say due to a coolant hose failure, then the temperature gauge would rise and the temperature warning light would flash (page 12 of the UM). If a driver failed to notice or react to these warnings and continued to drive the car it would then start to judder as the engine seized. The end result would be a damaged engine, for which the manufacturer was responsible for the failed hose but the driver was responsible for the damaged engine.

I would talk very calmly with the dealer as the possibility of a replacement engine exists. In fact if the engine was seizing then replacement would seem to be the only reasonable option. Who is to blame, well failure to read and understand the users manual is not the excuse of a â€œreasonable personâ€ ????

Just an alternative view point, possibly the dealer's.

Phil



shamster said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Shamster is having you over.
> ...


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

philbur said:


> The key word is "reasonable person".
> 
> A motor vehicle is a complex mechanical device and a reasonable person would accept the possibility of failure of a component. The manufacturer includes an array of instruments that give warning of impending disaster and requires a driver to heed these warnings.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your point Phil, as I stated in my previous post "I wouldn't lower myself to that level. If you can't put your point across without shouting and "jumping up and down until you get something free", then you have no point to make".

The lights did not come on the display until after the car had stopped, also the coolant level was fine even after the car had stopped. I am no mechanic so I can not comment any further than this. This dealership have not commented on this either and at this stage have no idea what the issue is.

The dealership can not be that bothered about the problem otherwise they would look at it before next Tuesday I would have thought. As I said, I will be taking it up with Audi UK and seeking legal advice if need be.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry to hear about your car. fingers cross it will be sorted. only a few treads ago you where well chuffed with your TT. its a shame about the car, but a shame Audi acted lIke such idiot thats you feel like getting your money back.

This wil hopefully be all sorted, and you will soon be driving your bad boy TTR again and all will be forgotten. well maybe :evil:


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 8, 2007)

DSB TTR said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > mmm 335D
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problems, does all sound like a bit of nightmare. Hope things get resolved quickly and to your satisfaction.

I've spent quite a bit of time looking at the current 3 series coupe and discounted the 335d as it's only available as an automatic, something I think is a mistake on BMW's part. Agree they're expensive when you add various options but a discount of around 2K should be achievable on most 6 cylinder models (or more if you get the What Car Target Price). Hence I'd go for a 330i/d or 335i, all of which are cheaper than the 335d and offer reasonably similar 'real world' performance.

Weatherdoctor - BMW and Audi TT 'fan' :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

which engine are we talking about?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

All gone quiet ? Saw your car today looking very shiny and clean on the forecourt. Is it all sorted now? I must say the Deep Sea Blue looks absolutely stunning in the flesh. Very nice machine. I do hope its all tickety boo for you now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> which engine are we talking about?


underpowered turbo'd one.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

BobFat said:


> All gone quiet ? Saw your car today looking very shiny and clean on the forecourt. Is it all sorted now? I must say the Deep Sea Blue looks absolutely stunning in the flesh. Very nice machine. I do hope its all tickety boo for you now.


Yep, should be all sorted now thanks Neil. It was an electrical problem with the ECU which meant the fan was not coming on to cool the engine. Went to pick it up last Saturday but they had managed to scratch the car and also the leather seat which they have been fixing this week. Will be picking it up later this evening. Seriously concerned about the Customer Service manager there, he really does not have a clue.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> underpowered turbo'd one.


Hello Mr Sycophant!

I was wondering when you would pop up........


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

DSB TTR said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > All gone quiet ? Saw your car today looking very shiny and clean on the forecourt. Is it all sorted now? I must say the Deep Sea Blue looks absolutely stunning in the flesh. Very nice machine. I do hope its all tickety boo for you now.
> ...


Doesn't have a clue or doesn't give a damn?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does the engine need a fan? surely it should run fine without the need for a fan to be on all the time?


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

iknight said:


> Doesn't have a clue or doesn't give a damn?


Both I think tbh. Doesn't have a clue about customer service and doesn't give a damn about anyone - very patronising. It was quite funny when I was in there on Saturday, a customer was complaining about his RS4 (from what I could hear) going back for the second time in three months and they obviously didn't care about his problem at all. Sums it up I feel.

It was the guy that sold us the car who has got our problem sorted out in the end. Good sales staff at least.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Does the engine need a fan? surely it should run fine without the need for a fan to be on all the time?


Don't know, you seem to be the expert on everything. Why ask me? I already said I am no mechanic.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

DSB TTR said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Does the engine need a fan? surely it should run fine without the need for a fan to be on all the time?
> ...


Oh dear, Tosh was being a patronising bugger given the 'underpowered' comments ealier.

Tosh ! BEHAVE ! :wink:


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Oh dear, Tosh was being a patronising bugger given the 'underpowered' comments ealier.
> 
> Tosh ! BEHAVE ! :wink:


I think someone stamped on his trainset last night......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Know bugger all on engine and ive never pretended otherwise. I can put oil in, water for the washers and pay for thing to be fixed.

Seems strange that the fan is needed to keep the car cool - i cant remember if mine has ever come on. I know old TTs have run on Fans and on the qS it did come if the car had been thrashed after the car had stopped on a hot day.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DSB TTR said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, Tosh was being a patronising bugger given the 'underpowered' comments ealier.
> ...


I wonder where rebel was going with the engine remark :roll: 
Train set - as long as ive got a remote control in my hands im happy.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Know bugger all on engine and ive never pretended otherwise. I can put oil in, water for the washers and pay for thing to be fixed.
> 
> Seems strange that the fan is needed to keep the car cool - i cant remember if mine has ever come on. I know old TTs have run on Fans and on the qS it did come if the car had been thrashed after the car had stopped on a hot day.


Blah blah blah :roll:

As I said in the first post, when it happened the car was in stationary traffic for a long time - maybe it need to come on because of this, I don't know.

Really not bothered about your thoughts, thanks anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whatever get your head out of your arse sulky.










Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.
Wheres my keys.........go fast stripe coming up.


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Twatiba said:


> Whatever get your head out of your arse sulky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Grown up! Were you bullied at school?

LOL "whatever" that's the retort of someone who has nothing really to say. I'm not sulking at all, just bored of your pointless posts, no one elses.

I won't be posting here anymore - obviously not got the right level of maturity for the boards but Twatiba, if you ever want to meet up and discuss your issues just send me a PM, it would be good to see if you are as bigger dick in real life as you appear online. Post away mate, it is now falling on deaf ears.........

BBYYYYYEEEEEEEE!


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyway back on topic(Jesus Tosh why do you have to antagonise everybody that comes on here when you get bored?? :? )
DSB i would keep a very close eye on your car when you get it back,overheating the engine can cause headgasket or cylinder head failure.Had one guy here with a knackered cylinder head already.
Please keep us informed as to your progress and just ignore the twats that infest this place.  
BTW which dealer is it?
Is it the one on the A2?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im playing with my trainset. leave me be.

He got arsey not me.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh well....hope it sorts itself out! Atl least your sales person was able to help out with getting the car fixed, or at least getting them to pay you some attention! Good luck


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Seems strange that the fan is needed to keep the car cool - i cant remember if mine has ever come on. I know old TTs have run on Fans and on the qS it did come if the car had been thrashed after the car had stopped on a hot day.


Inside a piston engine such as the 2.0 TFSI in the turbo TT , the turbo impeller heats up a lot (it's driven by hot exhaust gases) - 1000degC is quite possible at times. The turbo itself is cooled by the same oil system as the rest of the engine, and all that heat has to be rejected somehow. It goes into the coolant circuit, and into the radiator. On occasion, the fan will come on, especially if you've just been driving fast, then stop for traffic or lights etc.

The V6 doesn't have any especially hot components.

Craigy


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Hi dsb

Glad you got it sorted, pretty shitty cust service tho

I think the fan is usually controlled by a thermostat in the coolant circuit so should have nothing to do with ECU
Just keep an eye on the coolant level for the next week or two just in case the cylinder head has been distorted

BTW

Don't rise to the bait of Tosh, he just loves winding people up, it's just Tosh. He's a lovely boy really ( well he was the other night :wink: )


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

"well he was the other night" lol... too funny

Makes one wonder


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This Dutch VAG tuner: http://www.jdengineering.nl/

is famous in the netherlands, belgium and germany.
He does the original remapping from all Spyker-engines.

He owns several car's, for exmaple a Golf 5 GTI with a remapped 2.0 TFSI till 415 hp.
He tracks the car on Circuitpark Zandvoort almost every two weeks.
The car has DSG. He remapped the software from the DSG also.

Proffesor Toshiba, do you realy think a simple 2.0 engine without remapping can't stand some heat?
I have mine remapped for almost 8 months now (ABT- 240hp)
Never had any temperature issue's. Not in daily traffic, and not on the Nurburgring.

Last but not least. I don't have to explain you that my car is faster than your heavy haldex car.... i hope? 
And i surely don't need a heavy Haldex system (which isn't 4wd) to keep the car on the road. Those system's are made for woman. It's safe in the rain indeed, specialy if you can't drive.

till so far your reporter Rebel, and now back to the studio in London...come in daisy, can you hear me?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Didn't say that, i said it happened on my qS if id been thrashing it. I only asked why, it wasn't a 3.2 vs 20t question.

How do you remap the DSG - Audi are saying the design limit is 260bhp - is that not a metallurgist type limit rather than a software setting?

Faster - ok, keep taken the e.. Im not in London this week, i cant be bothered to work this week, great working for youself. :wink:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Audi are saying the design limit is 260bhp


Wouldn't a gearbox have a maximum torque rating rather than a maximum power rating?

Craigy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Over my head, hence the question. I cant see it being a software setting.

I know the ABT kit needs an upgrade to the gearbox but i cant remember at what point its required, nor what it consists of.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Quite right Craig

It's called torque multiplication

Remember the MGB v8. Had the same box as the normal MGB and used to twist the first motion shaft

The Triumph Stag had an "strengthened" Vitesse gearbox, basically a higher 1st gear ratio to reduce the multiplication -- didn't make a damn of difference, still twisted 1st motion shaft

Sorry if these examples are from the arc, but it was in the days when you worked it out on the back of a *** packet or used whatever bits happened to be in the parts bin - aka MG.

But the basic engineering principles still apply, a gear box has a design limit on the torque multiplication it can take. The more bhp the engine has the more torque it will transmit so -BIG BANG


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ...Proffesor Toshiba...


 :lol:



Toshiba said:


> Over my head, hence the question. I cant see it being a software setting.
> 
> I know the ABT kit needs an upgrade to the gearbox but i cant remember at what point its required, nor what it consists of.


der_horst and Iceman talked about something similar on the R36 Passat, on the DSG version it shuts down three cylinders as it changes to decrease the torque load on the gearbox, and the ABT probably does the same. I remember some brochures which you posted where it mentioned a change to the DSG above a certain power.

Not exactly a technical solution, wouldn't fancy the chances of the DSG 'box staying in one piece in the long-term.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I told you, that JD has a Golf GTI with DSG and 415HP.
He tracks the car.

In fact he was second on the national time-challenge on Circuit-parc Zandvoort.
It was in every duttch carmagazine.
He has this Golf for almost 2 year's.

This guy earns his money with tuning.
He works for Spyker-cars. He does the tuning from Spyker engines.
He takes over the waranty from Audi-VW and Seat in the first 2 years....after tuning.

Toshiba, maybe you should start a tuningcompany?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not musically minded, so i cant see i will make any money from a tuning company. I'd rather just listen to other peoples efforts.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

A hilarious exchange. Making up for a boring day at the office. Thanks.

:lol:


----------

